# Bream Comp is On Pg2 for Rules - What would you take???



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

In the vein of Rack Raiders topic this is a "Bream Lure Fav" post. Sorry to all you big fish catchers who are sick of hearing about us unders talking these silver crap eaters up :lol:

So, I had an idea and it is along the lines of when I was an avid golfer, we used to have a 3 club challenge, where putter counted as one of those clubs so you had to choose wisely where e usually putted with the blade of anther club. You would also be very surprised how little difference this made to your overall score.

Anyway, what the hell has this got to do with Bream fishing you ask?
*3 Lures *
1 Plastic (one jighead of choice)
1 Surface
1 Subsurface/diver (one depth if available in varying)

What would you take???
I'm also considering a little comp if anyone is keen. Spares would be permitted of course due to the local hooligans. 
I would also be very surprised if it made a difference to your normal haul.

So I'll start

Plastic - 2"Minnow Grub (Pumpkin Seed) with Squidgee Finesse Jighead
Surface - PX 45
Diver - Atomic Crank38 Deep Ghost Green Shad


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

PLAStic Keitech 3" v tail crawler
Surface px 45
Diver Chubby pink suji shrimp


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

squidgie wriggler ... 80 mm ..bloodworm .nitro or berkly [ cant remember ] size 6 in a 1-32 head .

scum dog [ the yellow one ]

sx40 .. 307

ide be happy to have a comp were u could only take out 1 choice as well 

craig


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

plastic squidgy flick bait 50mm
surface berkely scum dog
diver atomic shad 40 deep

and all without the wallet breaking into a cold sweat :lol:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Gulp Minnow
K9 Walker
Khamsin Tiny Deep



Plasman said:


> I'm also considering a little comp if anyone is keen.


Im in the comp as long as it isnt away from the Gold Coast, you know im a home town hero.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I can only really Recommend a soft plastic as Ive never caught a bream on a hard bod. 
Ill give one for each situation.

Oyster Racks: A Squidgy bug with small resin head

Mangrove snags: A 75mm Flickbait with Resin Jighead

Sand Flats: A squidgy wriggler (80mm) in Red Rum Colour and Round head, Weight suited to current and depth.

Using hard bodied lures in these situations would sometimes prove more productive, probably, well, I wouldn't actually know.

Hope that helps


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cant wait for this comp!!

Soft: Squidgy Flick bait 50mm Evil Minnow 1/24oz head

Suface: Berkely Scum Dog Blitza

Deep: Ecogear sx40 W.A Vampire


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

This may be a stupid question but do you need a yak for this comp?
What got me into yak fishing was my uncles Profish and now I'm saving up for one. 
Ive put it as owning a Profish in my profile because I'm hoping to get it in the next few months


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

plastic - 6" gulp sandworm in camo (cut in half) on tt hws 1/24 jighead

surface - river 2 sea baby rover in clear/ghost colour

hardbody - can't actually remember name of my favourite HB at the moment - basically any floating hb/jerkbait in natural colour with a small bib and that dives 2-3 feet is what I'd take in shallow water or a silver/grey blade in deep water


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

SX40LC in 307 , 343 or 351
not to sure about soft plastics, probably a really super light jig head and bug or wrigler, but i have never caught a bream on soft plastic yet, only HB's and bait.
surface? not sure, been flicking poppers around with zero success on bream (had a great time in FNQ on archer fish and baby gt's though)
maybe a sammy65?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Plastic - squidgy bloodworm worm on a squidgy resin head.
Surface - clear r2s rover
Diver - sx40 in orange.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

This sounds like we have a few interested for a comp. Good bragging rights here  
WIll be a bit hard to coordinate everyone for one day but am thinking late January if this works for most or just nominate your outing day/date prior to heading out over a week or 2.
IGBTYS ;-)


----------



## pat1992 (Nov 29, 2009)

i didn't know they made flickbaits in 50 mm? i only know of the 70mm and larger.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Put me down for this comp - great idea bud.

Plastic - 3" Gulp shrimp, Pepper Prawn on 1/40oz HWS
Surface - Zipbaits Skinny Pop
Crank - Zipbait Khamsin (Tough call as I really love my Atomic deep crank in Ghost Gill Brown ... don't we all?)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok so here's the plan

1 colour plastic and 1 jig head weight

Decided on one style/depth lure as many of us only carry one of a few different colours so makes it a bit more open for the masses. Not all of us have a spares box like Warren63 :lol: who was selling Atomic Ghost Gill Browns for $50 each up at the Mooloolaba KFT after seeing me sobbing after losing 3 to the resident unstoppables.

One style surface with the same reason as above.

Sorry but bragging rights only.

As this is a numbers game for curiosity please include the number of legal fish for your state on your trip but top 5 to be submitted for scoring.

1 point per mm fork length (no pinching tails together please :lol: ).

All competitors to declare intention to compete and lures to be used prior to 5pm 16/01/2010

You can submit one trip only between the 17/01/2011 to 30/01/2011

PM me by 8pm the night before your outing for your angler number which will be sent back via PM and added to the scoresheet to be photographed with your fish on a sturdy measure.

Fish to be submitted by midnight the day you nominate.

Clear as mud????? :lol:

So I'll start with a couple of changes to my hardware. ;-) 
Gulp 2" Minnow Grub Pumpkinseed 
Berkley 1/32 #6 Ball Jig 
Atomic Deep Crank 38 
River2Sea Bubble Pop 35

GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let's have some fun and who's in???

Here's a preview of the scoresheet.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Plasman said:


> Ok so here's the plan
> 
> Clear as mud????? :lol:


Yep clear as mud !! Should have started it yesterday :lol:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Plastic - 80mm bloodworm wrigglers with a 1g finesse head
Surface - towadi any colour
HB - deep atomic crank in ghost gill


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Plastick- gulp shrimp jelly prawn 1/32 nitro head
Surface- strike pro rack popper highly reccomended
diver- predetak mini 50ml (highly underated) Pink purple my main fish catcher


----------



## pokeatyou2 (Mar 7, 2010)

jackall chubby pink shrimp
squidgie flick baits
squidgies 80mm wriggler in bloodworm


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

This concept sounds cool. My comp partiticipation will depend entirely on other commitments around comp period at this stage but will endevour to give it a crack.

Gulp 2" shrimp banana prawn on HWS 1/40th jighead 
Ecogear PX 45
Jackall deep Chubby

Kev


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I will update the spread when I get back from holidays next week guys but we are definately go for this one


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

This rain is piszing me off. No Fishing, no golf, no beach, no kayaking, the wife isn't keen on indoor activities...so all I can do is sit here and drool over past and other state members 'trip reports', dream about fishing or buying some fishing gear (or both simultanously  )... or lose another game of online chess.

This is a great thread as I'm new to the bream lure fishing scene. I had only targeted them on bait until I got the kayak last year. Since then I've used plastics and HBs exclusively. Flathead, trevally & bass have been most co-operative on lure but the few bream that have managed to commit suicide says plenty about the excellence of the lure, rather than the wombat throwing it. So Ecogear gets a big wrap. I'm hoping to enter the Redcliffe ABT event later this year and this comp sounds like a top idea as an entree, if it EVER stops raining again. For the record these are the lures I'll nominate but I'll probably only use the sx40.

Plastic - Squidgy Wriggler 80mm (bloodworm) with finesse 1g head, because everyone seems to rave about them...are they that good or is it just the skilled hands of the fisho who would catch them with a strip of tyre tube.
Surface - Ecogear px45 (because I already have a couple and need to use one eventually)
Diver - Ecogear sx40 - 307
Cheers Hally


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry guys but this looks like it has fallen on its butt a bit from lack of detail but will be posting shortly my efforts in this area. ;-)


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in.

Plastic - 1/32 Jig + 2" Shrimp Watermelon Pearl
Dive - Damiki 45ss Black Ghost
Top - Berkley Scum Dog

Possible fish date - 23rd Jan.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky (TOF)


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

rocky said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Plastic - 1/32 Jig + 2" Shrimp Watermelon Pearl
> Dive - Damiki 45ss Black Ghost
> ...


I'll be taking my 3 this Sunday to our social so I'll give you a report anyway


----------

